# Hi Everyone :0



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

oK I need good recipes for fillings for bonbons like passion fruit filling...anyone could help i be grateful..thank you....i need one with passion fruit..thanks everyone...:chef:


----------



## sassychef (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi THINKVATO, The thing u have to remember about any pastry flavoring with fruit or the likes, is infuse, infuse, infuse. Then incorporate the infused (ex) milk into (ex) chocolate, custard, dough, and the list goes on. Soooo, find a recipe and substitute the passion fruit for other flavorings, BUT remember you need to take out some of the liquid. It really is a thought process---not too difficult. OK? Visitor:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What sort of fillings are you thinking of? Fondant? Marshmallow? Ganache? Jelly? Syrup?


----------



## schiznick (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi,

I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but this is one of Jacques Torres' recipes that was in Pastry Art and Design some time ago:

225g passionfruit juice

75g heavy cream

25g corn syrup

500g milk choc.

62g passionfruit liquor

30g unsalted butter

Place juice, cream, and corn syrup in saucepan and scald. Pour hot mixture over chopped choc. and blend until smooth with an immersion blender. Add liquor and butter and blend until smooth. Cool to 84 degrees F, put into piping bag, and pipe into chocolate filled molds. Let set overnight.


----------



## thinkvaio (Nov 3, 2002)

THANKS...HEHE...I DON'T HAVE ANY GOOD FONDANT RECIPES SO IF ANYONE HAS SOME THROW THEM THIS WAY THANKS ..THANKS FOR YOUR THROUGHTS AND COMMENTS EVERYONE BYE


----------

